# form sequence



## marlon (Jul 25, 2008)

Sometimes as i am practicing the long form i notice that i have skipped a section, ususally i just add it in at the next transition point; and sometimes i realize that i have repeated a section so i usually finish the section and coontinue on.  My question is , aside from the obvious, am i damaging my practice in any way by doing this?  If not then what is the great attachment to a particular arrangement of the postures?  Or put differently is the essence of the style contained in the arrangement of the postures or elsewhere?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## pete (Jul 25, 2008)

as you practice more, you should not lose yourself in the form... rather maintain your consciousness with what it is that you are doing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2008)

I did this too at one point and at one point and I found my mind was wandering and not focused

And at one point I was training Northern Wu, Chen and Yang together and I cannot train Northern Wu with anything else or everything becomes Northern Wu and generally I did not notice until the end of the form. 

But as to the forgetting where you are and missing sections, do not go on autopilot change the location you have been training if necessary and focus more on your form and the imaginary opponent. 

Oh and while you re doing this relax


----------



## East Winds (Jul 26, 2008)

marlon,

Yes it is very easy to "lose it" if you allow the mind to wander during the long form. You suddenly realise that your not sure which "Cloud Hands" sequence you are doing, 1st 2nd or 3rd!!!! It won't harm your practise but it does show that you are not giving the form your full concentration, therefore you are probably not doing all the "essences". The form was first structured by the Chen family and retained by the Yangs and despite what Chen Man Ching thought, the repetitions are vitally important. It is through the repititions that we learn to develop and use our Chi and eventually learn to issue Fa Jin. So the answeer to your first question is yes and no.:erg:

Hope this helps

Very Best wishes


----------



## marlon (Jul 26, 2008)

East Winds said:


> marlon,
> 
> Yes it is very easy to "lose it" if you allow the mind to wander during the long form. You suddenly realise that your not sure which "Cloud Hands" sequence you are doing, 1st 2nd or 3rd!!!! It won't harm your practise but it does show that you are not giving the form your full concentration, therefore you are probably not doing all the "essences". The form was first structured by the Chen family and retained by the Yangs and despite what Chen Man Ching thought, the repetitions are vitally important. It is through the repititions that we learn to develop and use our Chi and eventually learn to issue Fa Jin. So the answeer to your first question is yes and no.:erg:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Eastwinds and XS and everyone.  i will place my focus more on the form...i thought i had been doing that and that it was enough with each individual posture but i guess i need a global focus as well!!
Respectfully,
Marlon


----------

